# Delta Century



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Just rode the Delta Century. It sure has some unique features: a ferry boat ride, shady, winding rides along levee tops, steel-deck bridges, and flat, flat, flat terrain. The day was beautiful, although the wind from the west was a little much at times. It was amazing to see how much of the delta has gone to vineyards and wineries. Overall, I tip my hat to the Stockton Bicycle Club.

Judging by lack of crowds at rest stops and at the end, attendance was moderate at best. Was it because of the pavement? Stony chip seal without cracks was about as nice as things got, and most stretches were not even that good. Around 20 miles in, and even with riding a Domane on wide, soft tires, I started to long for smooth road. The few, short stretches of it just served to show me how much faster I would be going on better surface.


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

I have ridden in two Sacramento centuries that travel a lot of the same roads in the Delta. It is the rough pavement and lack of shoulders on the levies that is keeping me from returning. The wind is also a huge factor. Most people I know won't do rides there a second time.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

That was my very first century 21 years ago. Did it two or three more times after that. Once in the rain (cold). All on aluminum bikes. The first one was on a Gary Fisher rigid. The others on a CAAD3. Yeah, that one will beat you up, especially if you are sitting on aluminum.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was hoping to do the Delta Century next year on a fixed gear bike. Given the poor road conditions, would that be foolish? I haven't ridden it in decades, but I don't recall the roads being all that bad. Maybe because they were newer when I last rode it.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

You'll be fine. You might want to install the largest road tires that will fit. I was too inexperienced to know the difference back then, but it would have been a better ride with 28s at lowish pressures. Otherwise, if you are looking for a really flat century for that fixie, this would be the one.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> You'll be fine. You might want to install the largest road tires that will fit. I was too inexperienced to know the difference back then, but it would have been a better ride with 28s at lowish pressures. Otherwise, if you are looking for a really flat century for that fixie, this would be the one.


Thanks - good suggestion regarding tires. The frame is a stiff track frame (Bianchi Super Pista) so the wider tires with lower pressure are probably a must.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Sorry if this is obvious, but check the side to side and crown clearances of the fork, seat stays, and chain stays. I don't know anything about track bikes, but I assume their a bit tight in this regard (?).


----------

